# Longwall Steel!



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well got my first steel of the season today at the fairport longwall..went out after work about 5:30 PM..went out about half way out..saw one caught then..after about an hour i hooked into my first steel of the season! just alittle female but really gave me the fever after that! cant wait to get another one..she was pretty fat and looked full of eggs..caught this little girl on a 3/4 oz green and silver little cleo..


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks for the fish porn!!! Good catch...

flash-----------------------out


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice job on the catch


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

thanks guys..headed out again this morning..wind was blowin hard northwest..and it was rainin most of the people out there were packin up so i figured i was in for a rough day..within the first 20 mins i got this little one another fat female! on a 3/4 oz. blue and silver K.O Wobbler keepin it right on the bottom...casted for another hour or so then the wind started pickin up even more and coming straight outta the north..so decided to pack it in..hopin to head back out this evening to get some more!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Nice catch. Did you make it back out tonight? If so, how did you do?


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

nice...very nice...hope your trout season's productive...you're starting off on the right foot


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

pymybob said:


> Nice catch. Did you make it back out tonight? If so, how did you do?


nah didnt get back out..probably try tomorrow night after work i'll letcha know how i do!


----------



## Crumdfargo (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice fish! dont be afraid to try smaller spoons like the 2/5 oz or the 1/2 oz. I have dynamite success with those sizes, and the different sizes will make it easier to cover different depths. On sunny days, the heavy ones get the call, but on dark days, the fish tend to occupy more of the water column, so the smaller spoons get the call.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice I might make my way out there tommorow.
PM me if you will be there!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice Jake, I remember rock hopping that wall......LOL I loved getting below the lighthouse and casting towards the mouth of the river.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

didnt get to go out today waves crashin onto the pier..so i decided to stop by Kiwanis and try my luck driftin..water was pretty muddy..fished for about 2 1/2 hours til dark and got :S a few fly guys said they caught a few earlier but oh well tomorrows supposed to be nice time to hit the wall early!!!

Thanks Crumdfargo..i stocked up on a few more 2/5 today and if it stay clear tomorrow i'll try em out again!

Hey john thanks...i've seen how good those cranks you make look..so when you gonna start makin me some steelie spoons!


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

got out again today early...got to meet Archman and Pymybob..bite was pretty slow early...but bob must be some kinda good luck  because after 4 hours of nothin a finally got a fish when he walked by..


Nice meetin you Joel and bob! be sure to let us know how you did!!!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice to meet you Jake. We ended up getting 5, lost two others. Overall, it was a pretty good day this early in the season. All of ours came on jig and maggots.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Good to meet you Jake! We stayed until 4:00. I caught two and Joel ended up with three. We also had a couple hookups that threw the hook along with some really light biters that just would not take it. All in all, for being this early in the season, I was pleasantly surprised. I think I even got a little sunburn today, it was that nice out!

Here is a pic that Joel took of the larger hen I caught.










If your out there tomorrow, good luck to you.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

great job guys..yeah it looked to be picked up out there..lemme know when or if you guys head back out there!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Jake, I'll be out there again at first light. Come on down to where Bob and I were. My buddies won't be getting there until around 10:30.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice job on the fish! I'll be getting Nick up there next week or so to whack-em!

(Nice pics too!)


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice job guys!
Knew I should have went!
O well, always next week.


----------

